# Food Poisoning-Help



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 13, 2012)

I was up all night poorly and am in bed now constant sharp stabbing pains in my middle and have been sick loads. I'm sure its a quiche I eat at a friends house that I didnt realise until after was 3 days out of date! I took my insulin before breakfast but since I keep being sick I'm worried about having insulin on an empty tummy? and I'm also wondering if food poisoning can harm the baby? I'm waiting for DN tio call me back but wondered if any of you lovely ladies have any tips? as I'm new to insulin.


----------



## margie (Aug 13, 2012)

You need to keep checking your blood sugars and check for ketones. 

When you are ill your blood sugars generally rise. I was told never to stop taking insulin no matter what the illness - but it may be a bit harder for you if you have not had to change your dose before. 

Could you call NHS direct and ask them for some advise ?


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Marge, I am sticking with the insulin and rang NHS direct at your suggestion. Am waiting for a call back. Ive been sick now since 7am thismorning and cant even keep water down. I am checking for ketones and BG too. Just want to feel better & wish I knew baby was ok.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 13, 2012)

Urgh, sounds grim. Keep checking the BG and ketones, and recall the DSN if you need to - I think you're fairly new to insulin (apols if I've got the wrong person!) so I'm wary to say what I'd do in those circumstances. 

At the very least, don't stop taking your background insulin (so lantus / levemir / insulutard) is my rule of thumb, but it's really hard to know what's best. 

And, to reassure you - baby will be absolutely fine. Your body will cleverly make sure he/she gets everything they need, at your expense!

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## margie (Aug 13, 2012)

Hope that someone has got back to you if not call NHS direct again or try a walk in centre.

Hope you feel better soon.

Maybe a trip to hospital might be in order - I think one member had anti-sickness injections whilst pregnant - but I could be wrong there.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 14, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks ladies, sickness has stopped today thank god was sick 19 times yesterday but managing to keep water & toast down. Testing lots. Doc gave me some anti sickness tablets which are helping otherwise was going to go to hospital. I can honestly say never been so ill or weak in my life. I feel a litte better by your words of reauurance that hopefully baby will ok, i do worry . Rol on first scan 3rd Sept. x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds really horrible - a lot like when I had DKA before diagnosis! Glad to hear you are feeling much better


----------

